# Mercury Gauges - Confusing



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Tie One On said:


> NMEA 2000 compatible?


the SC's are made by or for mercury. 
I've got an 05 60 HP 4 stroke and at first was going to get some gauges...
then ran across the SC1000 and thought about getting that...
Then looked up NMEA 2000 and one of the things I want in a GPS/Fish finder is NMEA 2000 compatibility.

As for what can be displayed depends on what year your motor is.
When I'm ready to get a GPS etc. plan to call the local dealer and to see what I need to hook it up and what I can expect to see.


----------

